# Art Documentaries



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, 
Lately I've been watching Robert Hughes' The Shock of The New and I found it very interesting. The in depth analysis and the vast amount of works and artists presented there are very informative and helps to make sense of the art of the XX century. I also watched Civilisation a while ago and found to to be fascinating as well. So I was wondering if you could recommend any documentaries/movies that focus on art (with preference to modern)?


----------

